# Going to a football match whilst pregnant...



## Gizzy

Just wondered if anyone had any of experiances of attending a football match when preg?

I love going to the football but will be round 17 weeks preg at the start of the new seeason - am i being to ambitious thinkking i might be able to go to at least the first game?

x


----------



## livfc

I went with OH last season when I was 36 weeks pregnant:thumbup:I was sat down,and just watched the game with everyone else,and was fine


----------



## lucilou

I'm not into football, but I went to rock concerts at 10, 26 and 37 weeks last time, and I was fine!

For the last 2 I had a seat but I didn't spend much time in it. I would have hated not to have the option to sit and still watch though. Also wouldn't have liked to be in a standing only area in case I got squashed or needed to make a quick exit!


----------



## Lettuce

Hi, I attended all the matches last season, my last was at 8months pregnant, last game of the season. Never had a problem, and I intend to take baby to a few games next season (not renewing my season ticket next season, just cos I wont get to all of them, but will def be attending some!) xx


----------



## Jodie.82

yep I went to a day match while in England at about 25 weeks pregnant.....gave up my ticket for spurs arsenal however in case of trouble as was a night match and too rowdy! day time fine though


----------



## kanga

I carried on going til about 30 weeks. Just stick your belly out and ppl dont bash into you, hehe! x


----------



## Tatertot

In the US things are much different. Less chance of "trouble" here. I went at nine weeks and aside from horrendous weather forcing us to leave early, everything was fine.

My husband says we need to move to England at least once a week so we can watch "real football".


Have fun!


----------



## Jemma_x

I went around 34 weeks pregnant, really enjoyed it and had no problems. Everyone moved out of my way, in toilets people let me infront of them. I wouldnt go to a night match though


----------



## kitkat04

i went to football till i was 34weeks and one of those was the local derby so quite roudy and no problems found from about 30weeks i had to sit more than i stood but wasn't a problem and baby loved it always kicked at football.


----------



## Waitin4astork

I have a season ticket for Manchester United and also follow them away. I barely missed a game from 4 weeks until 31 weeks which was the last game of the season. I was lucky that I never had morning sickness so matches early on were never a problem. The last couple of weeks I did struggle with backache and getting up stairs was harder, but I never felt worried about being hurt. As long as you're sensible and pick your moments to go into the ground when it's less busy, or nipping to the loo just on the half time whistle before everyone gets down to the concourse, you should be fine :D


----------



## Essie

I went to a football match in London when i was about 24 weeks, no problem :thumbup:


----------



## shewoman

I will be 14 weeks when Our season starts so i am the same not sure if I should go.


----------



## Jill93

My boyfriend plays American football. I was cheerleading as a junior in high school as a senior I'll be a little to large lol. I'm due in 14 weeks. I'm already enormous.


----------

